# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  MOD-t,  3D printer, New Matter, Inc., Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - New Matter, Inc.

"New Matter MOD-t: a 3D printer for everyone" on Indiegogo

New Matter makes 3D printing way easy. Low price. Wireless connectivity. And an online store full of cool designs that you can buy, customize, print, and share.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the New Matter MOD-t 3D Printer 

Published on May 28, 2014

----------

